# Anyone seen any reviews of Dying Skyeer yet?



## Morrus (Nov 12, 2011)

If so, post a link to 'em here.  I haven't been able to find any, but if you do spot one make sure to let us know!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2011)

Our first review!  A solid 5/5!

http://paizo.com/store/games/roleplayingGames/p/pathfinderRPG/enPublishing/v5748btpy8pg6
RPGNow.com - ZEITGEIST #2: The Dying Skyseer (Pathfinder RPG) Reviews


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 18, 2011)

Damn, I was planning on slacking off for the rest of the series, but now my ego's all boosted.

Are you sure we didn't bribe Leopold to post that?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2011)

I like to think all the credit goes to me.  You only wrote it, after all.  I, like, answered some emails and stuff!


----------

